# Feeling lucky today (for an '04 tag)?



## Dan Bueide

The ping-pong balls have dropped. See if you got your tag: http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/inquiry/

I get to sit in the woods this spring!


----------



## njsimonson

DENIED!

Aw well, first time drawer. I expected as much!


----------



## smalls

Refunded...


----------



## Longshot

Call me lucky!


----------



## Matt Jones

3rd times a charm I guess! Looks like I'll have to schedule some time away from the SOB's to go chase longbeards. :beer:


----------



## fishhook

i could have shot about 10 of those miserable things this morning on my way to work....seriously...r they fun to hunt?? Cause they seem awful stupid.


----------



## Matt Jones

They're a blast to hunt. Put out some dekes and try calling them in...it's a lot of fun. If you can get a tom to come strutting to your set-up you'll be hooked for life. Plus they taste great on top of it. :beer:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

My first draw in 3 years of applying in MN and the four days that I chose I have to take the Fundamentals of Engineering Exam in the middle of it. Does anyone know even if you don't buy the license do you lose your preference level if you are drawn in the lottery?


----------



## GooseBuster3

There will be left overs way out west, Im almost positive.


----------

